# NVIDIA X.org Driver Documentation



## ikreos (Jan 29, 2016)

For those who are unaware like I was. You can find documentation for Nvidia's X.org driver at http://http.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/

Hope this helps those that were unaware of this documentation and/or are having issues with their configurations.

I would also like to suggest stickying this thread.


----------



## Chris_H (Jan 29, 2016)

Hello, ikreos!
Not to dismiss your informative post in any way. But the nVidia driver installs much of that documentation in /usr/local/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0. In fact, if built from within the ports(7) tree, a message is displayed on the screen indicating that, along with some troubleshooting tips. I remember the first time I installed the x11/nvidia-driver, and how frustrated I was. Seems I overlooked the pointer in the message sent, when the port finished installing.
Anyway, just thought it might be worth mentioning, along with your post. 

All the best, ikreos!

--Chris


----------



## ikreos (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks for the information Chris_H! Yet another thing I was unaware of and overlooked. Heck I just got done updating the driver not 30 minutes ago. Also I have documentation turned off for the port.


----------

